# I think I need someone to talk to!!!



## carolineholmes (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Peter

Sorry to bother you, and I know this probably isn't your field, but hoping you can send me in the right direction.

At the moment I have a bottle of wine in my hand which I am quickly getting through and have managed to fall out with and isolate DH, and really beginning to scare myself, I found out yesterday that I had miscarried my much longed after child,, and I really think its hit me today and I am beginning to lose the plot, I am so angry and I don't know why, this isn't the 1st time I have lost my precious embbies, I have had a miscarriage before and also an ectopic. I am not coping well atall this time and don't know who I should talk to, I have asked for a councillors appointment before with my ACU but had to wait over 2 months for an appointment.

What do I do, who do I talk to

Caroline xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Caroline

You are not losing the plot sweetie, this is all natural for you to feel this way.

if you want to talk to me IM me and I will give you my phone number

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Caroline , i dont know what to say to you .... take care ,thinking of you and your dh .


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Caroline sweetheart you are not losing the plot you are in a deep state of shock & how you feel is only natural. I know that we havent "met" but have have been where you are now a number of times & am here for you if you want to talk/scream ect- i'll IM you my mobile as i'm away for a few days...please use it if you need to.
Another good number to ring is the miscarriage association,their helpline no. is 01924 200799, they are lovely ladies there & have all experienced losses themselves,if you have no joy there,txt/phone me & i can forward you the number of my local m/c support worker who is lovely & has a great listening ear.
I'm so sorry that i wont have access to my computor now till next sat. so i cant keep in contact with you online...but please dont feel alone we are all here to help you get you through this one way or another..please please ring me if you need to
luv juelxx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Caroline
Have just read your sad news, I really do not know what to say, but to let you know I am thinking of you and your DH.
Sending you lots of love
Paddi


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Caroline and DH

I have just came on and saw your sad news, my thoughts are with you right now, I wish I was up there to give you huge hugs but I don't move up for another 2 months. But do get in touch with Woppa like she said, I am sure everyone will agree when I say we are all friends here and anytime you need to talk we're here.

Lot of love and ^group^ and XXXX
Suz

PS. IM me anytime


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Caroline,

I am so sorry to hear your news.

Please talk to someone as soon as possible. See your consultant or your GP if all else fails. I cannot really advise you on these matters but please do contact someone as soon as you can.

My very best wishes,

Peter



carolineholmes said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry to bother you, and I know this probably isn't your field, but hoping you can send me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Caroline

Are you ok? I am worried about you

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Caroline Sweetie,

Having read your sad news I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and dh.

It must be so hard for you both.

Take care and much love to you

Lainexx


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

HI Carol,

Have not seen anything from Caroline since yesterday, I too hope that she is ok.

CAROLINE PLEASE LET US KNOW YOU ARE OK. 

lOVE
GWYN


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Caroline
How are you? Come in, we need to know you're ok - we are all here for you whenever - pls. don't forget that.
Thinking of you, bug hug for you ^group^ ^group^
Love Bev H xxx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Caroline,
So sorry to hear your sad news. I have had an ectopic, a miscarriage and am on my third ivf attempt so I know how you feel.
Dont give up, think positive. 
Take care
Nancy xxx


----------

